# Multiple Network Interfaces, only one working. [part solved]

## mattes

Hello,

I have a system with 3 Network Cards, that should work as an Server for different purposes.

2 of these Cards (PCI) have a RTL8029, 1 is onboard VT6102. All drivers are compiled into the Kernel (hardend 2.6.27-r :Cool: .

But i get only one eth (dmesg ifconfig up), one of the RTL boards. The other RTL board and the onboard chip are not usable. Is there anything else I have to set up? Ive always had only one NIC..

Regards MattesLast edited by mattes on Sat Jun 13, 2009 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Woland

First:

```
emerge pciutils
```

Then:

```
lspci -vvv
```

Look for your cards.   If you find both of them there, they are both recognized by the kernel, the problem then is your network configuration.

Also:

```
ifconfig -a
```

should tell you what interfaces are available for  configuration.

You don't have to do anything to the kernel to have more than one of the same kind of device working---I've had a server with ten eth interfaces, all happy with the same driver.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Don't compile net drivers into the kernel. Set them as modules. That way, you and udev have finer control over how they start, how they stop, and what happens between the two.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Woland

pappy_mcfae:  Now don't go starting religious wars!  Me, I am a big fan of monolithic kernels on stable, production machines---though the OP's machine is far from stable at the moment.   

True, modularized kernel can help in finding problems, however, from what the OP posted, it does not sound like his problem is kernel related.

----------

## mattes

Hello,

ok i should have written   :Embarassed: , that all 3 cards are found by the kernel and lspci, but only one gets an eth interface.

In dmesg I see a line for all 3 Cards but only for one (the second found card, first RTL) the next line says: new eth.

I would have tryed loading them as modules, but  as I wrote before its a hardened system and Modules cant be loaded. 

Regards mattes

----------

## Woland

So, can you see all three cards when you do 

ifconfig -a

----------

## mattes

 *Woland wrote:*   

> So, can you see all three cards when you do 
> 
> ifconfig -a

 

No, I can see them in lspci, but not in ifconfig.

----------

## Woland

 *mattes wrote:*   

>  *Woland wrote:*   So, can you see all three cards when you do 
> 
> ifconfig -a 
> 
> No, I can see them in lspci, but not in ifconfig.

 

Damn.  With the -a flag?  

Unfortunately it is Friday, and I have already begun my drinking, so we must wait for me to have a clearer head.   This is really an interesting problem.  As soon as my head is not gently bathed in sweet liquor of ethanol, we shall solve this.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post /var/log/dmesg.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mattes

```

# cat /var/log/dmesg                                                                                                                                                        

fa9000   ( 759 MB)                                                                                                                                                                           

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xcfff0000   ( 255 MB)                                                                                                                                            

      .init : 0xc0201000 - 0xc0800000   (6140 kB)                                                                                                                                            

      .data : 0xc1400000 - 0xc1453488   ( 333 kB)                                                                                                                                            

      .text : 0xc0800000 - 0xc0b1038c   (3136 kB)                                                                                                                                            

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.                                                                                                                  

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 1699.89 BogoMIPS (lpj=3399792)                                                                                    

Security Framework initialized                                                                                                                                                               

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512                                                                                                                                                          

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)                                                                                                                            

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line)                                                                                                                                                           

Intel machine check architecture supported.                                                                                                                                                  

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.                                                                                                                                              

CPU: AMD Duron(tm) processor stepping 01                                                                                                                                                     

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.                                                                                                                                                            

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed                                                                                                                                                           

ACPI: Core revision 20080926                                                                                                                                                                 

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1e00)                                                                                                                                                       

net_namespace: 692 bytes                                                                                                                                                                     

regulator: core version 0.5                                                                                                                                                                  

NET: Registered protocol family 16                                                                                                                                                           

EISA bus registered                                                                                                                                                                          

ACPI: bus type pci registered                                                                                                                                                                

bios32_service: base:000f0000 length:0000df94 entry:0000b550                                                                                                                                 

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xb550, last bus=1                                                                                                                                      

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access                                                                                                                                              

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT                                                                                                                                                                 

ACPI: Interpreter enabled                                                                                                                                                                    

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)                                                                                                                                                                    

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing                                                                                                                                                        

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)                                                                                                                                                       

pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe8000000-0xebffffff]                                                                                                                                 

pci 0000:00:01.0: supports D1                                                                                                                                                                

pci 0000:00:09.0: reg 10 io port: [0xd000-0xd01f]                                                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:09.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x007fff]                                                                                                                                     

pci 0000:00:0b.0: reg 10 io port: [0xd400-0xd41f]                                                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:0c.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xef000000-0xef000fff]                                                                                                                                 

pci 0000:00:0c.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xef001000-0xef001fff]                                                                                                                                 

pci 0000:00:11.1: reg 20 io port: [0xd800-0xd80f]                                                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:11.2: reg 20 io port: [0xdc00-0xdc1f]                                                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:11.3: reg 20 io port: [0xe000-0xe01f]                                                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:11.4: reg 20 io port: [0xe400-0xe41f]                                                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 10 io port: [0xe800-0xe8ff]                                                                                                                                            

pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xef002000-0xef0020ff]                                                                                                                                 

pci 0000:00:12.0: supports D1 D2                                                                                                                                                             

pci 0000:00:12.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold                                                                                                                                     

pci 0000:00:12.0: PME# disabled                                                                                                                                                              

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xec000000-0xecffffff]                                                                                                                                 

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff]                                                                                                                                 

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x00ffff]                                                                                                                                     

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xec000000-0xedffffff]                                                                                                                                 

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff]                                                                                                                            

bus 00 -> node 0                                                                                                                                                                             

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]                                                                                                                                          

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)                                                                                                                           

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)                                                                                                                           

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.                                                                                                              

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)                                                                                                                           

SCSI subsystem initialized                                                                                                                                                                   

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs                                                                                                                                               

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub                                                                                                                                                 

usbcore: registered new device driver usb                                                                                                                                                    

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing                                                                                                                                                              

pnp: PnP ACPI init                                                                                                                                                                           

ACPI: bus type pnp registered                                                                                                                                                                

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices                                                                                                                                                              

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered                                                                                                                                                         

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc9800-0xcbfff has been reserved                                                                                                                                  

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved                                                                                                                              

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved                                                                                                                              

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved                                                                                                                              

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff0000-0xfffffff could not be reserved                                                                                                                          

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved                                                                                                                            

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved                                                                                                                                  

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0xffeffff could not be reserved                                                                                                                           

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved                                                                                                                            

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved                                                                                                                            

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved                                                                                                                                     

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x805 has been reserved                                                                                                                                     

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01                                                                                                                                          

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: disabled                                                                                                                                                      

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xec000000-0xedffffff                                                                                                                                        

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000e7ffffff                                                                                                                       

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64                                                                                                                                                

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]                                                                                                                                                       

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]                                                                                                                                                  

bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]                                                                                                                                                              

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0xec000000-0xedffffff]                                                                                                                                                

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff]                                                                                                                                                

bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]                                                                                                                                                              

NET: Registered protocol family 2                                                                                                                                                            

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)                                                                                                                               

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)                                                                                                                             

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)                                                                                                                                    

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)                                                                                                                                     

TCP reno registered                                                                                                                                                                          

NET: Registered protocol family 1                                                                                                                                                            

Machine check exception polling timer started.                                                                                                                                               

alg: cipher: Test 1 failed on encryption for aes-asm                                                                                                                                         

00000000: 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 08                                                                                                                                    

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1                                                                                                                                                                 

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)                                                                                                                                   

DLM (built Jun  5 2009 20:19:43) installed                                                                                                                                                   

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).                                                                                                                                     

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].                                                                                                                                                             

fuse init (API version 7.10)                                                                                                                                                                 

msgmni has been set to 469                                                                                                                                                                   

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)                                                                                                                                                               

io scheduler noop registered                                                                                                                                                                 

io scheduler cfq registered (default)                                                                                                                                                        

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected.Disabling DAC.                                                                                                                                                  

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device                                                                                                                                                          

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5                                                                                                                                              

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11                                                                                                                                            

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered                                                                                                                                                       

nvidiafb 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11                                                                                                              

nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0150                                                                                                                                                                

nvidiafb: EDID found from BUS1                                                                                                                                                               

nvidiafb: Using CRT on CRTC 0                                                                                                                                                                

nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON                                                                                                                                                                     

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48                                                                                                                                      

nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV15 framebuffer (32MB @ 0xE0000000)                                                                                                                                    

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2                                                                                                                                                              

Linux agpgart interface v0.103                                                                                                                                                               

agpgart: Detected VIA KT266/KY266x/KT333 chipset                                                                                                                                             

agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000                                                                                                                                   

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled                                                                                                                                       

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A                                                                                                                                         

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A                                                                                                                                         

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A                                                                                                                                              

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A                                                                                                                                              

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M                                                                                                                                                                

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077                                                                                                                                                                   

brd: module loaded                                                                                                                                                                           

loop: module loaded                                                                                                                                                                          

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6                                                                                                                                                    

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>                                                                                                                                       

Linux video capture interface: v2.00                                                                                                                                                         

bttv: driver version 0.9.17 loaded                                                                                                                                                           

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture                                                                                                                                

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).                                                                                                                                                                  

bttv 0000:00:0c.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11                                                                                                                  

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:00:0c.0, irq: 11, latency: 32, mmio: 0xef000000                                                                                                                

bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb                                                                                                                    

bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,autodetected]                                                                                                                                       

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffdb [init]                                                                                                                                    

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]                                                                                                                                         

tuner' 3-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (bt878 #0 [sw])                                                                                                                                             

tveeprom 3-0050: Hauppauge model 61344, rev D421, serial# 3898675                                                                                                                            

tveeprom 3-0050: tuner model is Philips FM1216 (idx 21, type 5)                                                                                                                              

tveeprom 3-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) (eeprom 0x04)                                                                                                                                         

tveeprom 3-0050: audio processor is MSP3415 (idx 6)                                                                                                                                          

tveeprom 3-0050: has radio                                                                                                                                                                   

bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom indicates model#61344                                                                                                                                                

bttv0: tuner type=5                                                                                                                                                                          

simple_tuner_attach: driver disabled by Kconfig                                                                                                                                              

bttv0: registered device video0                                                                                                                                                              

bttv0: registered device vbi0                                                                                                                                                                

bttv0: registered device radio0                                                                                                                                                              

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok                                                                                                                                                       

tuner' 3-0061: Tuner has no way to set tv freq                                                                                                                                               

input: i2c IR (Hauppauge) as /class/input/input0                                                                                                                                             

ir-kbd-i2c: i2c IR (Hauppauge) detected at i2c-3/3-0018/ir0 [bt878 #0 [sw]]                                                                                                                  

msp3400' 3-0040: MSP3415D-B3 found @ 0x80 (bt878 #0 [sw])                                                                                                                                    

msp3400' 3-0040: msp3400 supports nicam, mode is autodetect                                                                                                                                  

gspca: main v2.3.0 registered                                                                                                                                                                

bt878: AUDIO driver version 0.0.0 loaded                                                                                                                                                     

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver                                                                                                                                                          

via82cxxx 0000:00:11.1: VIA vt8233 (rev 00) IDE UDMA100                                                                                                                                      

via82cxxx 0000:00:11.1: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x06)                                                                                                                              

VIA_IDE 0000:00:11.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11                                                                                                               

VIA_IDE 0000:00:11.1: VIA VLink IRQ fixup, from 255 to 11                                                                                                                                    

via82cxxx 0000:00:11.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later                                                                                                                          

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807                                                                                                                                                            

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f                                                                                                                                                            

Probing IDE interface ide0...                                                                                                                                                                

hda: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive                                                                                                                                                               

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4                                                                                                                                    

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected                                                                                                                                                                  

Probing IDE interface ide1...                                                                                                                                                                

hdd: IBM-DTLA-307045, ATA DISK drive                                                                                                                                                         

hdd: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4                                                                                                                                    

hdd: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33                                                                                                                  

hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected                                                                                                                                                                   

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14                                                                                                                                                          

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15                                                                                                                                                          

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports                                                                                              

ide-gd driver 1.18                                                                                                                                                                           

hda: max request size: 128KiB                                                                                                                                                                

hda: Host Protected Area detected.                                                                                                                                                           

        current capacity is 156299375 sectors (80025 MB)                                                                                                                                     

        native  capacity is 156301488 sectors (80026 MB)                                                                                                                                     

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.                                                                                                                                                           

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63                                                                                                                           

hda: cache flushes not supported                                                                                                                                                             

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >                                                                                                                                                 

hdd: max request size: 128KiB                                                                                                                                                                

hdd: 90069840 sectors (46115 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63                                                                                                                            

hdd: cache flushes not supported                                                                                                                                                             

 hdd: hdd1 hdd2 < hdd5 hdd6 hdd7 hdd8 hdd9 hdd10 >                                                                                                                                           

ide-cd driver 5.00                                                                                                                                                                           

I2O subsystem v1.325                                                                                                                                                                         

i2o: max drivers = 8                                                                                                                                                                         

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver                                                                                                                                   

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver                                                                                                                                       

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver                                                                                                                                     

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10                                                                                                                                            

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered                                                                                                                                                       

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10                                                                                                              

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1                                                                                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000dc00                                                                                                                                            

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                                                                                              

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                                                                                   

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                                                                                                

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10                                                                                                              

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2                                                                                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 10, io base 0x0000e000                                                                                                                                            

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                                                                                              

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                                                                                   

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                                                                                                

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10                                                                                                              

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3                                                                                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 10, io base 0x0000e400                                                                                                                                            

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                                                                                              

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                                                                                   

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                                                                                                

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...                                                                                                                                                      

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage                                                                                                                                         

USB Mass Storage support registered.                                                                                                                                                         

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual                                                                                                                                            

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.                                                                                                                                       

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1                                                                                                                                                     

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                                                                                                                    

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice                                                                                                                                                  

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1                                                                                                                                                     

rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0                                                                                                                                        

rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram                                                                                                                                            

Driver for 1-wire Dallas network protocol.                                                                                                                                                   

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0                                                                                                                                                                

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4                                                                                                                                                     

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5                                                                                                                                                     

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

cpuidle: using governor ladder

padlock: VIA PadLock not detected.

padlock: VIA PadLock Hash Engine not detected.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (4095 buckets, 16380 max)

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use

nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel paramater, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

TCP cubic registered

TCP westwood registered

TCP htcp registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

IO APIC resources could be not be allocated.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

rtc_cmos 00:04: setting system clock to 2009-06-06 17:06:15 UTC (1244307975)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 6140k freed

grsec: mount of proc to /proc by /bin/mount[mount:1207] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:1206] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of sysfs to /sys by /bin/mount[mount:1221] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:1220] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of udev to /dev by /bin/mount[mount:1258] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:1235] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ne2k-pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

ne2k-pci 0000:00:0b.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xd400, IRQ 10, 00:e0:7d:7a:ff:82.

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker

via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.

via-rhine 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Invalid MAC address

via-rhine: probe of 0000:00:12.0 failed with error -5

grsec: mount of devpts to /dev/pts by /bin/mount[mount:2266] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2265] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

grsec: mount of /dev/hda3 to / by /bin/mount[mount:2284] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2272] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k6-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

grsec: mount of /dev/hda1 to /boot by /bin/mount[mount:2412] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2409] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/hda6 to /usr by /bin/mount[mount:2412] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2409] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/hda7 to /tmp by /bin/mount[mount:2412] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2409] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/hda5 to /var by /bin/mount[mount:2412] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2409] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of none to /dev/shm by /bin/mount[mount:2412] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2409] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of usbfs to /proc/bus/usb by /bin/mount[mount:2423] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2409] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

grsec: time set by /sbin/hwclock[hwclock:2441] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2440] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

```

 # lspci -v                                                                                                                                                                  

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]                                                                                                                  

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]                                                                                                                    

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0                                                                                                                                          

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]                                                                                                                                 

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0                                                                                                                                                   

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2                                                                                                                                        

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-via                                                                                                                                                    

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0                                                 

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0                                       

        Memory behind bridge: ec000000-edffffff                                                            

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-e7ffffff                                               

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                                                      

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 12                                     

        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]                                      

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=32K]        

        Kernel modules: ne2k-pci                                         

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10                                     

        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]                                      

        Kernel driver in use: ne2k-pci                                   

        Kernel modules: ne2k-pci                                         

00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. WinTV Series                          

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11                           

        Memory at ef000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]                            

        Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: bttv

00:0c.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. WinTV Series

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at ef001000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

        I/O ports at d800 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: VIA_IDE

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: First International Computer, Inc. VA-502 Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: First International Computer, Inc. VA-502 Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:11.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: First International Computer, Inc. VA-502 Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 70)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Memory at ef002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel modules: via-rhine

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Elsa AG Gladiac

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at ed000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 1

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

        Kernel driver in use: nvidiafb

```

```

ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:7d:7a:ff:82

          inet addr:192.168.0.130  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:7dff:fe7a:ff82/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:333 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:286 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:4 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:29873 (29.1 KiB)  TX bytes:56885 (55.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xd400

gre0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-FF-00-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          NOARP  MTU:1476  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:8894 (8.6 KiB)  TX bytes:8894 (8.6 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

----------

## mattes

Ok, seems it was a hardware issue. Playing cards helped  :Wink: 

After I found out, that the cars are working seperatly, I've changed the PCI-Slots of the network Cards an now all are working together. 

BUT what doesnt work is changing the names (eth0, 1..) via udev. if I change the "Name" Attribute of a rule from 2to0 for example, udev claims about Poblems at startup.

----------

